

Active Mutual Funds are Going to Die - rzeligzon
http://blog.clarityspring.com/2011/08/active-mutual-funds-are-going-to-die.html

======
nesbot
I generally agree with the author, mutual funds aren't smart investments
anymore. I think the ease and cost of stock purchasing now also plays a role.
The Internet and discount brokers make it easy for everyone and provide
options that simply didn't exist before.

Investing is still very scary for most and because of the marketing machine
most feel mutual funds are the safe investment. The Internet and availability
of information is breaking that barrier but it will take time.

For the record I first invested in mutual funds but have learned the ways and
now am completely self invested with a discount broker in dividend paying
stocks.

